# An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?



## geecebird (22. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

ich wende mich hier an die zahlreichen Selbstbauer von Teichfilter, die in der Regel einfache Regentonnen aus dem Baumarkt nutzen.

Wenn Ihr diese Tonnen bestückt, habt ihr das Filtermaterial bis zum Boden oder habt ihr in einer gewissen Höhe eine Matte oder ähnliches installiert, damit die Tonne nicht komplett mit Filtermaterial voll ist und sich unten ggf. Dreck ansammeln kann, den man ausspült?

Habt ihr bereits im Vortex schon Filterbürsten oder geht man davon weg und lässt den besser einfach nur zirkulieren?

Bitte gebt mir Eure Erfahrungen an und schreibt bitte auch, wie groß Eure Teichwassermenge ist und viele Tonne ihr nutz und wie diese bestückt sind. 

Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass es durchaus verschiedene Meinungen zu diesem Thema gibt und mir vom Vollpacken der Tonne einmal abgeraten wurde und beim anderen Mal wurde mir dieses ausdrücklich empfohlen. Mir ist aber auch klar, dass sich Eure Meinungen widersprechen werden, aber Eure persönliche Erfahrung wäre mir wichtig.

Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Frank (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Moin Sven,

ich beschreib dir jetzt mal meinen Filter, den ich für einen Gartenteich (ca. 14.000 Liter) mit Fischbesatz 

5 Goldies a 15 cm
 
6 Goldorfen a 17 cm
 
4 __ Shubunkin a 15 cm
 
2 mir unbekannte  a 12 cm und
 
ca. 12 Jungfische (Goldies und Shubunkin)
Geplant sind übrigens in den nächsten Wochen noch zwei __ Sonnenbarsche, die hoffentlich im nächsten Jahr mit der Brut aufräumen.  

Über Ba und Skimmer geht es in einen Vortex (500L Regentonne). Der Vortex ist nicht bestückt, sonst würde er auch nicht mehr als dieser funktionieren.
Vorm Vortex geht es in den Patronenfilter (500L Regentonne bestückt mit 16 Patronen ppi 20 a 75 cm Länge).
Vom Patronenfilter in die letzte Kammer mit den Pumpen(300L Regentonne).
In der Pumpenkammer befinden sich eine Pumpe, die zurück in den Teich pumpt mit 12.000 Litern (Seerose UFP-13.000, über Schieber gedrosselt) und 
eine Bachlaufpumpe (Heissner AQUA CRAFT Filter-Bachlaufpumpe 4400l/h) für eben erwähnten Bachlauf.

Die Filteranlage funktioniert m. E. n. sehr gut. Was mir allerdings nicht gefällt, ist der Vortex. 
Da ich den Skimmer ebenfalls ohne Grobschmutzfang an den Vortex angschlossen habe, werden auch leichtere Schmutzpartikel wie Blüten, Blätter, Staub und sonstiges in diesen befördert. 
Die leichteren Sachen sinken in dort nicht ab und schwimmen somit weiter an der Oberfläche. 
Dadurch gelangen sie auch weiter in den Patronenfilter und fangen an diese zu verstopfen. 
Das ist natürlich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders und ich werde dieses im nächsten Frühjahr ändern. 
Entweder ich baue in meine erste Filtertonne (Vortex) einen Siebfilter ein, oder ich schmeiße sie komplett raus und baue mir ein Bogensieb/Spaltsieb.
Aber bevor ich mich da ran mache, muss ich mich auch erst noch ein bisschen "schlau" lesen hier.


----------



## geecebird (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Danke, Frank!

Du hast also einen Patronenfilter. Ich dachte eigentlich mehr an einen typischen Mehrkammerfilter. Ich weiß, es gibt diverse Bauanleitungen hier und im Netz, doch Antworten auf meine Eingangsfragen habe ich dort leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## geecebird (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vortex ist nicht bestückt, sonst würde er auch nicht mehr als dieser funktionieren.



Frank,

schau mal die Pristina Filter an, dort hast du Filterbürsten bereits im Vortex, der aber mit einer gebogenen PVC-Platte das Wasser in die richtige Richtung bringt. 

 ​
Es ist halt die Frage was hier effektiver ist: Reiner Vortex und dann Bürsten oder beides zusammen? Mir ist das eigentlich Wirbelprinzip des VT nicht klar, da ich ihn noch nie selber im Einsatz gesehen habe. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass sich dort durch eine Zirkulation Teilchen nach unten ablagern sollen. Und wenn noch der Skimmer angeschlossen gibt, dann sehe ich hier automatisch Probleme, was auch andere User berichtet haben, denn abgesaugte Blätter landen so im Vortex an der Oberfläche  und werden dann in die nächste Kammer befördert. Das fördert ein verdrecken der Dinge. Oder man hätte einen Skimmer, der sowas bereits auffängt (Siehe Bauanleitungen).


----------



## Frank (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Daaa 

gibts doch hier bestimmt ein paar Teichbesitzer, die einen gekauften Mehrkammerfilter ihr eigen nennen dürfen, gelle?

Dann berichtet doch mal über eure Erfahrungen damit, und wie ihr diese bestückt.


----------



## Frank (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Also das auf dem Foto ist m. M. n. kein Vortex mehr, sondern ein Bürstenfilter in eine ursprünglichen und jetzt dafür umgebauten Vortex. 
Die großen Nachteile des Vortex, wenn ein Skimmer mit angeschlossen ist, habe ich oben auch schon erwähnt. 
Aber, ebenfalls denke ich, das ein Vorfilter mit Bürsten sehr arbeitsaufwendig ist. Ich muss die Bürsten immer rausnehmen und abspülen.
Es denke es gibt effektivere Systeme, die zudem minimale Anforderungen an die Reinigung stellen. 
Zu diesen Systeme gehören eben der Siebfilter oder das Spalt/Bogensieb. Sind allerdings in der Anschaffung auch um einiges teurer.  

Aber mal sehen, was die Mehrkammerfilterbesitzer ... was für ein Wort, dazu sagen. :


----------



## geecebird (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal sehen, was die Mehrkammerfilterbesitzer ... was für ein Wort, dazu sagen. :



... und vor allem was die Mehrkammerfilterselbstbaubesitzer schreiben


----------



## Badener (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Hallo Sven,
ich bin so ein typischer Regentonnenfilternutzer.
Mein Teich:
Inhalt: 20.000 Liter
Fische: 6 Koi und 5 Orfen mit 15-20 cm Länge.
Pumpe: Aquamax 6000eco ( da werd ich mir evtl. noch ne größere holen )

Filter:
1. Tonne (Vortex): 200 Liter Regentonne rund. Einlauf 50er Rohr zum Boden der Tonne, am Tonnenboden 90° Winkel montiert.  90° Winkel um 45° gedreht um eine Strömung zu bekommen. Überlauf zu den anderen Tonnen alles mit 100er KG-Rohr.
Unter den Überlauf einen Hullahup-Reifen mit Fliegengitter bespannt geklemmt.
Der holt mir fast alles an Schwebeteilen raus. Durch die kreisförmige Strömung
spült sich das Netz immer selber frei und es kann nicht verstopfen.

2. Tonne (mechanische Filter): 300 Liter Regentonne rund. Unteren Teil bestückt mit 50 Filterbürsten, darüber 3 Filtermaten grob ( Filterbürsten stehen auf dem Tonnenboden)

3. Tonne ( Biotonne ): 300 Liter Regentonne rund. 250 Liter Filtermattenschnipsel fein in Filtersäcke gepackt ( liegen am Tonnenboden ). 

4. Tonne ( Biotonne ): 300 Liter Regentonne rund. 250 Liter Tongranulat in Filtersäcke verpackt ( liegen am Tonnenboden ).
Darüber 3 Filtermatten fein. Dann mit 75er Rohr zurück in den Teich.

Bei allen Tonnen stömt das Wasser von unten nach oben. Oben dann der Überlauf zur nächsten Tonne.

Ich habe bei meinen Tonnen immer von Boden angefangen zu bestücken, um möglichst viel Filtermaterial hineinzubekommen. Für die Reinigung meines 
Vortex brauche ich max. 5 Minuten. Ablauf auf, Brunnenpumpe an und einfach alles rausspritzen. Ich mache ihn 2 mal die Woche sauber.

Der Filter laüft jetzt fast 3 Monate. 3 Wochen nach der Erstbefüllung hatte ich auf einmal supergrünes Wasser ( erste Algenblüte ). Die dauerte ca. 3-4 Wochen. Danach hatte und habe ich glasklares Wasser, Sicht bis auf 1,70 Meter ( Teichgrund ).

Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Filter  .

Gruß 
Micha


----------



## Badener (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Hallo Sven,
schaust Du hier



Das war meine Vorlage.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Frank (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Hi Micha,

auf deinem Link seh ich nix ...


----------



## velos (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Hallo Sven,

ich würde anst. Filtertonnen so etwas nehmen. 
Kosten etwas mehr, nehmen aber auch die Spezialisten 

http://auerdirect.de/produkte.php?&cat=6&prod=89


----------



## geecebird (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Der Kwoddel hat mich gestern noch angeschrieben und mir empfohlen, den Filter mit nicht Tonnen zu bestücken, sondern in meiner neu erstellenden Filtergrube einfach Zwischenwände einzumauern und diese Kammern als Filterkammern zu nutzen. Gar nicht mal eine schlechte Idee, so bekomme ich auch ein ordentliches Volumen.

Die BigBoxen finde ich dagegen etwas klein. Sind denn Regentonnen so instabil? *in die Runde guck*


----------



## sabine71 (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Hi Sven,

wenn du die Möglichkeit hast würde ich an deiner Stelle auch Zwischenwände einmauern. Der Filter wird im Endeffekt von den außmaßen nicht so groß werden wie bei Regentonnen, bei gleichem oder größerem Filtervolumen.

Unsere derzeitige Lösung mit Regentonne/IBC/Regentonne wird bestimmt auch nicht die letzte Lösung bleiben.


----------



## geecebird (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Sabine,

es hätten Vorteil, dass ich meine alte Teichfolie verwerten könnte


----------



## sabine71 (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Ähm, verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, das du Zwischenwände in den Filter einmauern willst und dann die einzelnen Abteilungen mit deiner alten Folie auslegen willst ?  

Das, wird glaube ich nicht sehr gut funktionieren, da die Folie sich in eckigen Kammern wahrlich nicht gut legen läßt. :__ nase: 
da mußt du dann schon die Wände mit Dichtschlämmen und evtl. Silolack bearbeiten um die Wasserdicht zu bekommen.

Aber mit folie : : funktioniert das meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Nimm deine alte Folie doch lieber für einen Bachlauf oder Bodenfilter.


----------



## geecebird (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, das du Zwischenwände in den Filter einmauern willst und dann die einzelnen Abteilungen mit deiner alten Folie auslegen willst ?
> 
> Das, wird glaube ich nicht sehr gut funktionieren, da die Folie sich in eckigen Kammern wahrlich nicht gut legen läßt. :__ nase:
> da mußt du dann schon die Wände mit Dichtschlämmen und evtl. Silolack bearbeiten um die Wasserdicht zu bekommen.
> ...



Ja, das war tatsächlich meine erste naive Überlegung. Dieses Forum zeichnet sich ja dadurchaus, dass direkt von solche Naivitäten abgeraten wird. Danke für den Hinweis.   

Ich werde mich über diese Dichtschlämme oder Silolack mal schlau machen. Was wäre als Alternative mit Glasfasermatten und GFK Polyersterharz? Das müsste doch auch gehen oder? Ich hoffe, dass das dann auch winterfest ist.


----------



## tattoo_hh (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

hab eine 3tonnen filter (3*200l) bei 4000l teich...
erste vortex, wobei ich nach 3wochen oben eine runde scheibe aus filterschwamm eingelegt habe... ein vortex dieser grösse ist eben zu klein... 2te tonne bürsten..... 3te tonne filterschwammblöcke.... nun soll zu wochenende am ende noch ein 200l filterteich mit pflanzen vor dem eigendlichen teicheinlauf.... in der ersten tonne ist noch ein schmutzwasserpumpe zu regelmässigen abpumpen bzw. blumengiessen... so werd ich das dreckwasser los....
ergebniss klare wasser... kiesel zählen auf grund (ca 1,40)
werde aber aber demnächst einen schräg/bogensieb vorschalten, 1te bürsten, 2te filterblöcker, 3te filterblöcke und filterteich... nur um das saubermachen zu optimieren.. ;-)

achja: alle bist unten gefüllt....


----------



## sabine71 (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*



			
				Juliacum schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das war tatsächlich meine erste naive Überlegung. Dieses Forum zeichnet sich ja dadurchaus, dass direkt von solche Naivitäten abgeraten wird. Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Ich werde mich über diese Dichtschlämme oder Silolack mal schlau machen. Was wäre als Alternative mit Glasfasermatten und GFK Polyersterharz? Das müsste doch auch gehen oder? Ich hoffe, dass das dann auch winterfest ist.




Klar geht auch Glasfasermatte und GFK  und winterfest ist das auch, 
sonst hätten Unmengen Koiteichbesitzer im Winter ein riesen Problem  

soweit ich weiß gibt es auch Flüssigfolie die man verwenden kann.


----------



## geecebird (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

So, zur endgültigen Entscheidung musste ich erst einmal eine Nacht darüber schlafen und werde die ohne schon gemauerte Filterkammer mit Trennwänden versehen und mit GFK ausgießen. Ich werde Euch über den aktuellen Stand auf meiner Webseite informieren. 

Dennoch habe ich auf die Eingangsfrage noch nicht das Resultat an Antworten erhalten was ich mir erhofft hatte.

Wenn Ihr diese Tonnen bestückt, habt ihr das Filtermaterial bis zum Boden oder habt ihr in einer gewissen Höhe eine Matte oder ähnliches installiert, damit die Tonne nicht komplett mit Filtermaterial voll ist und sich unten ggf. Dreck ansammeln kann, den man ausspült?


----------



## lollo (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Hallo Sven,

ich habe in meiner Tonne unten ca. 7 cm Platz gelassen, (Auflage Gitter) und auch zwischen den einzelnen Filtermatten PPI 10/20/30 einen Abstand.
Der Wassereinlauf ist in der Tonne unten, hier setzt sich auch Schlamm ab, den ich dann durch einen an der tiefsten Stelle angebrachten Ablauf entfernen kann.


----------



## geecebird (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe in meiner Tonne unten ca. 7 cm Platz gelassen, (Auflage Gitter) und auch zwischen den einzelnen Filtermatten PPI 10/20/30 einen Abstand.
> Der Wassereinlauf ist in der Tonne unten



Hi Lollo, 

danke für deinen Beitrag! Hast den den Wassereinlauf dann über dieser 7cm hohen Auflage? Würde ja Sinn machen, damit das was sich einmal unten abgesetzt hat nicht wieder aufgewirbelt wird, oder?


----------



## lollo (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

Hallo Sven,

der Wassereinlauf befindet sich ebenfalls unterhalb der Auflage für die Filtermatten. Es setzt sich trotz des Wassereinlaufes Mulm ab. Als Vorfilter benutze ich einen Filtoclaer.


----------



## geecebird (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: An die Filterbauer: Filtertonne bis zum Boden füllen?*

OK, gut diese Erfahrungswerte zu lesen. Dann werde ich das ähnlich einplanen. Ich hätte aber auch mit der gemauerten Version Platz genig ;o)


----------

